# My 3 month old pup isn't eating like she use to!



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mypup is 3 months old I feed her twice a day two cups of dry dog food.
Before she would finish it all . Since yesterday she has beening leaving more then half of her food . Her poop is fine she is stilling acting the same. Should I be worried or are dogs like kids were they go thro a stage were they don't eat as much?
Help!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When Kopper was growing up, I found that he had stages where he ate and slept more, and then other stages where he seemed to eat less and sleep less. I figured the eating/sleeping phases were when he was growing.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was having the same problem with my pup. She will be 4 months next week. I added a little shredded cheese, a raw egg, or chicken broth to her food and now she just gobbles it all up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

mycobraracr said:


> I was having the same problem with my pup. She will be 4 months next week. I added a little shredded cheese, a raw egg, or chicken broth to her food and now she just gobbles it all up.


Just be a little cautious with this method, you could easily end up creating a picky eater. If she figures out that she can make you add something tasty to her food by holding out, pretty soon she'll have you well trained.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

just like with kids, they go through phases where they're hungry ALL the time and sleep so little you want to pull your hair out or they're not eating as much and they're sleeping so much you get used to putting your feet up again and then they change it up again. lol. Shasta's food opinions changed monthly. One month she would act like we were starving her and the next she would get this look on her face that basically said Ummm.... someone is hungry here but its not me... you eat it. As long as stools are fine and energy is still good, i wouldnt worry.


----------



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't want her to become a picky eater . 
And I did notice she has been sleeping more . 
I just really hope she doesn't end up having something :/


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Just be a little cautious with this method, you could easily end up creating a picky eater. If she figures out that she can make you add something tasty to her food by holding out, pretty soon she'll have you well trained.


 

Very good point! Thank you. I am currently looking into Raw Feeding.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Ruby429 said:


> I don't want her to become a picky eater .
> And I did notice she has been sleeping more .
> I just really hope she doesn't end up having something :/


Just keep in mind it's far more likely for it to be a phase she is going through rather than some disease/virus/ailment. My 16 month old girl Cedar has at times gone 2 days without eating, then for a while she'll gobble up her food as soon as I put it down. 

Dogs systems are designed to go periods without eating since that happens in the wild. It's not like us where if we don't eat for a day we feel like we're dying.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe also went through times when it was more fun to play than to waste all that precious time at the food bowl. So he would gobble just enough to not be hungry and then rush back to play.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

2 cups of kibble to a 3mo. old puppy is a lot!
We gave 1 c. twice a day and he grew fine.

What brand are you feeding?


----------



## marbeen (Dec 16, 2011)

Maxie is doing that now (not always eating the full amount). It is good that this is just a phase. Makes it easier to pick up the food after a while so it doesn't sit out all day/night.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Just be a little cautious with this method, you could easily end up creating a picky eater. If she figures out that she can make you add something tasty to her food by holding out, pretty soon she'll have you well trained.


true. and it happens quickly.


----------

